# Bike Fitting recommendations



## ptf (Jul 19, 2008)

Any updated recommendations for a bike fitting? Preferably in the Central South Jersey area.
Thanks.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

you got message !


----------



## rightlanerider (Aug 20, 2017)

Am interested to hear about bike fitter recommendations in Central Jersey or around as well. Maybe Jersey City is ok too.


----------

